# What Language to Learn in 2021



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

JavaScript, Java and Python are the top 3 requested by employers. Knowing React, Node.js and .NET Core are also being sought in the workplace.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What Does What Scroll down to each of the 14 and there's lots of info.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The essential 10 programming languages developers need to know this year


Looking for a new job in DevOps? Here are the skills that employers are seeking in employees.




www.techrepublic.com


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Latest News


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF.  

Couple of questions:



Johnhuston1607 said:


> I can tell a deal ...


 What "deal"?




Johnhuston1607 said:


> ... that JS runs the world.


 Who is JS?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

JS is Java Script.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Corday said:


> What Language to Learn in 2021


Chinese I suspect.


----------



## edwardkring (12 mo ago)

I think you should go with Javascript, Python and Elixir.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Up and coming currently is RUST.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rust_(programming_language)


----------

